# Need help finding a doctor



## xert23 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi to everybody reading this. This is my first post here on this site and I usually never sign up to forums, but this seems like it's worth it for me because of my condition. I believe that I do have social anxiety. I discovered that I do because, like anybody else who are curious about anything, would google it -- so I went ahead and googled Social Anxiety.
As I read down the symptoms and reasons, I began to notice that everything explained about this disorder was extremely related to me: how I act, talk, my personality- just about everything.
I knew I had a problem but I didn't know it would be a common issue.
I then began doing more research and I stumbled across this website, and I saw a "test" to personally "self-diagnose" myself, and I gave it a shot.
(The Liebowitz Social Anxiety Scale found on this page)

The results of my test are as follows:
62(fear) + 60(avoidance) = 122
You have very severe social anxiety.

The scoring scale:
55-65 Moderate social phobia
65-80 Marked social phobia
80-95 Severe social phobia
Greater than 95 - Very severe social phobia

I have problems being in public where people look and judge me, and I don't know why I do.
I get very nervous. I cannot just go up to someone and speak with them spontaneously or people I even know already for years -- I get embarrassed/shy/discomforted very easily. My personality pretty much aligns up with every symptom discussed about this social anxiety disorder.

So now, I am pretty sure that I DO suffer from social anxiety, I've suffered from a history of depression growing up as well, but I never went to a doctor for anything mental-related for obvious reasons(if you've been paying attention).

I just wish to know if anybody can help me find a doctor and get help.
I don't know how to find a psychiatrist or which one would be best for my condition. I currently live in Torrance in the county of Los Angeles, California.
PLEASE help. I am truly grateful in advance for your support. 
If you have any questions regarding my symptoms, please feel free to ask.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi xert23! Welcome to SAS! I have alot of the same symptoms you describe and it definitely sounds to me like you might have SA. 

If you would like to find a doctor or therapist I would contact the county department of mental health and see if they have any suggestions. Since you seem comfortable with the computer maybe you could search for a local support group for anxiety sufferers. 

Because you live in such a huge area I have to assume there's a ton of resources out there. Keep looking!

Good luck!


----------



## xert23 (Feb 6, 2009)

finster said:


> Hi xert23! Welcome to SAS! I have alot of the same symptoms you describe and it definitely sounds to me like you might have SA.
> 
> If you would like to find a doctor or therapist I would contact the county department of mental health and see if they have any suggestions. Since you seem comfortable with the computer maybe you could search for a local support group for anxiety sufferers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. You say you have the same symptoms? Are you diagnosed with SA? If so, would you please tell me what type of doctor you visited?
I'm not familiar with therapists and such and I do not know where to begin.
Thanks


----------



## timidgeek (Dec 22, 2008)

Their are different methods people use treat SA. Cognitive Behavioral seems to be the most popular method. I use a combination of Schema, meditation, and cognitive exercises from selfhelp books. I recently got in contact with a therapist thanks to the links below.

To make sure you get one that's got good certification.
Try
the Academy of Cognitive Therapy, go to http://www.academyofct.org and
click on Find a Certified Cognitive Therapist
Or
the Association for Behavioral and Cognitive Therapies, go to
http://www.aabt.org/members/Directory/Find_A_Therapist.cfm

Since you live in such a progressive large city (Go LA!) and your troubles extend from childhood you may want to look into Schema therapy to see if some of your anxiety/depression might extend from their models. (Schema is a new branch of CBT that goes beyond treatment of depression/anxiety). LA would have a good chance of having someone trained in it i think.


----------



## xert23 (Feb 6, 2009)

timidgeek said:


> Their are different methods people use treat SA. Cognitive Behavioral seems to be the most popular method. I use a combination of Schema, meditation, and cognitive exercises from selfhelp books. I recently got in contact with a therapist thanks to the links below.
> 
> To make sure you get one that's got good certification.
> Try
> ...


Thank you so much. This was very beneficial to me in searching for a therapist.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

*Finding a Doctor*

Hi there,

I know exactly what you're going through , S.A. is a horrible thing to have. I've had it since I was 16 and I've been seeing therapist and doctors since 1996 for my S.A. and none of them seemed to have the first clue about Social Phobia or Social Anxiety Disorder. One day back in September of 2008 I came across the The Social Anxiety Institute's website and I finally found a Psycholigist that knows about S.A. and understands it. After doing month's of reseach on this place I finally decided to contact the director and I'll be starting group therapy pretty soon.
If you 'd like to learn more about The Social Anxiety Institute, their website is www.socialanxietyinstitute.org.

Good Luck,

Brian


----------



## xert23 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Brian for your input, it's a delight to hear from someone who understands and has experience in overcoming S.A., but the thought of *group* therapy makes me jump outta my skin. I'd just feel very uncomfortable, not to mention the awkward atmosphere that everyone is there for social anxiety, looking at each other and what not


----------



## barb8812 (Feb 4, 2009)

welcome to sas!
i too have so many of the same symptoms that you have...i also have never been to a therapist but really want to but im not quite sure how to go about that...i had never heard of sad before either but i so desperately wanted to find a name for what symptoms i have so i did tons of research until i finally found out about sad...i hope you find some help here at sas!
i too live in southern california and let me know if you find any help around in this area!


----------

